# Lights for Light Cube



## kenwc (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a 12" X 12" light cube and I need lights for it.  I've seen all kind.  I'd like to see what some of you have done for lights.

Also, do the Ott-Lights work ok for pen photography?

Final question...has anyone built a camera mount such as the ones you see sold with some of the "Studio's in a box"?

Thanks for your help.

Ken


----------



## bob393 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just use a tripod in front for the camera and three inexpensive aluminum reflectors with daylight balanced compact fluorescent bulbs on stands, one to each side and one on top, and a tent to control ambient light, nothing fancy.

There is no need for a full spectrum light source for photography in general. Aside from the cost film/digital can't record and you can't see the full spectrum anyway. As long as the bulbs are color balanced around 5500 Kelvin youâ€™re in the game. And nowadays with adjustable color balance on the digital cameras that is even less important than it was at one time.

Just my two cents and what works for me.


----------

